# Apple/amazon security breach ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

With the recent security problem that got quite a bit of attention I've seen it recommended that you use different email addresses for each. My question is in this situation is the use of an alias ok, or does it need to be a different provider? I already have an account strictly for iTunes because I can't use my primary address for it  thx for any advice


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think an alias is going to do the job here... as I recall, the aliases for Apple mail have the same password as the root account.

Unless I misunderstand the problem. 

Mike


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I was afraid of that. but I thought it might be ok considering the itunes account info has another provider as my primary email since for whatever reason me can not be the primary address associated with Itunes at the moment.I hate the thought of opening  another account but I may have to I guess


----------

